# SPMIB 40 (Italian blue chips index)



## traderino (13 April 2006)

Hi there!

Here's a brief analysis of SPMIB.
As you can see, it seems the index is creating a bearish head&shoulders. 
The neckline is on 37500 area circa, and the target is placed about on 36300 area. 
The scenario is not that clean as you can see by looking at the last 2 candles probably due to italian political elections.

We will see..

bye.


----------



## wayneL (13 April 2006)

traderino said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> 
> Here's a brief analysis of SPMIB.
> As you can see, it seems the index is creating a bearish head&shoulders.
> ...




Interesting in the world context. Thanks Traderino.

So what happened in the election, is Berlusconi in or out?

Cheers

PS My nickname is "enzo" which I use in other forums, because of my love for Italian food.


----------



## traderino (13 April 2006)

Hi wayneL!

yes berlusconi is out.

Well im sorry but im not a good cooker   

but im sure im gonna miss italian food when ill be there.
bye!


----------



## son of baglimit (13 April 2006)

trust me traderino - YOU WILL NOT MISS IT.

THIS COUNTRY - ESPECIALLY MELBOURNE - is full of fantastic restaurants - all nationalities - mostly italian - just sit back and eat yourself silly.

and at the right price too.

chow down.

ps. what stocks make up the italian index ?


----------



## traderino (13 April 2006)

to son of baglimit: the index consists of the following stocks:

AEM
ALITALIA
ALLEANZA ASS.
AUTOGRILL SPA
AUTOSTRADE
BNL
BANCHE POP UNITE
BCA FIDEURAM
BCA INTESA
BCA MPS
BCA POP MILANO
BCA POP VR E NO
BULGARI
CAPITALIA
ENEL
ENI
FASTWEB
FIAT
FINMECCANICA
FONDIARIA-SAI
GENERALI ASS
GR EDIT. L'ESPRESSO
ITALCEMENTI
LOTTOMATICA
LUXOTTICA GROUP
MEDIASET SPA
MEDIOBANCA
MEDIOLANUM
MONDADORI
PARMALAT
PIRELLI & CO.
RAS HOLDING
SAIPEM
SAN PAOLO IMI
SEAT PAGINE GIALLE
SNAM RETE GAS
STMICROELECTORNICS
TELECOM ITALIA
TERNA 
UNICREDITO IT

Many of them are banks. Remember that each stock has a different % on the index: for example ENI can influence the index much more than TERNA. I don't remember each % but i was surprised when i saw ENI has the big slice of the cake


----------

